# Angelwax desirable qualities are ?



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

I looked on the website after this wax has been voted for, there is no info on what the qualities are and what col does it suit best? apart from it lasts 5 months, can you layer it etc ? Is it easy to use?
Any samples avail ? 45quid is Into exp range, looks good by votes here but just wondering...!
Most important is it v v wet look on black.? vs R222 I doubt it...


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

It looks amazing on black!! It will look superb on any colour I can assure you! Beading and sheeting is top notch too.

It's very easy to use, nice and soft to apply , a little goes a long way . Leave for a few minutes and buff off. 

Yes it's very layer-able too - 2 coats is plenty


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a tiny bit of my waxybox sample of it left. Easily enough to do a bonnet or roof before splashing out. I didn't rate it myself.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I like it, easy on and off and a decent finish, just be aware it isn't the same as Desire, similar but there are differences,its definatley worth its price imo!


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

IMO it's very misleading it's not desire although half of the brain less twits think it is, is it any good I didn't rate the sample I had that highly certainly not as good as the "real desire" but then again it's half the price..

Buy it try sell it on


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Ive only used it very quickly the other day, i was curious as to how much it is like Desire. 

My brother in law has desire so i nipped over to his and did a half and half on the bonnet of his car. Imo Desirable was slightly more forgiving to use but Desire edged it marginally, and i do mean it was very marginally in the looks department, i await my bro in laws thoughts on water behaviour and durability and will update as soon as i know.

I got Desirable to dispell the myths and bull**** with people saying its the same, now having used it i have put my mind to rest, i'd still recommend both but they do differ!


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Desirable, in my mind, is a superb mix of durability and show aesthetics, it gives the look of a "summer wax" with the durability of a "winter wax"

This is not the same wax as AF Desire, there's an interesting story there but I would rather not open that can of worms


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I think I've still got my sample pot from waxybox...never used it...I can send you it if I can find it if you like?


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

nichol4s said:


> So based on your beliefs that desirable is the same as the original 20 pots of desire would you say £60 is a lot of money? I only ask you this as the 20 original pots had no value they were given away for free. :tumbleweed:


the pots were given in good faith to a *'certain company' *from a *'certain other company'*, it wasnt that they had "no value", the wax was "so good" that 'certain people' at a *'certain company'* went off to have their own made to punt for a high price, in response a *'certain other company' *then used the original formula to release desirable

IMO the desirable is a superior wax and its half the price (fact of course not my opinion) making it great value for money


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I wouldn't have said desirable was superior at all, it's a damn good product for the money but better than desire not really no, only thing massively in its favor is it's price!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Aaaaanyway, back to the topic.

Here's a shot of my car wearing desireable. I have used both and imo desire is a slightly easier to use and slightly better looks but the whole thing feels more special. That's just me though


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

DPG87 said:


> Oh lol it's funny when you see the dim whirred insult the intelligent but I'll look past that and explain again to help you out
> 
> I know this because I have been as blunt as a butter knife with both of these companies and asked them direct and got broadly the same answer
> 
> If you read my post again what I said was that the original pots were given and then because of the quality of the wax AF decided they wanted to release under the label "desire" however not knowing the formula for the wax had their own made up and sold, I did not say that desirable and desire were one in the same, I said that the original pots sent out were desirable I did not then say that desire as released was the same wax, therefore having seen both, my preference IMO is desirable, would you like it broken down any further or does that suffice?


And you know this how?

Id love to know where some people get their info from, I don't seem to remember this "blunt" conversation we had, but by all means give us a call, we are easy to get in touch with 

James


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Auto Finesse said:


> And you know this how?
> 
> Id love to know where some people get their info from, I don't seem to remember this "blunt" conversation we had, but by all means give us a call, we are easy to get in touch with
> 
> James


This was exactly why I didn't want to get into this because it's such a touchy subject

I'm not wanting to slant any name or product, I have AF products, rather a lot of them actually, as well as many other brands, I have no bias toward any one or other and my intention was simply to resond to a question that was asked from someone that didn't understand my comment

Are you the only person that works for AF James?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

DPG87 said:


> This was exactly why I didn't want to get into this because it's such a touchy subject
> 
> I'm not wanting to slant any name or product, I have AF products, rather a lot of them actually, as well as many other brands, I have no bias toward any one or other and my intention was simply to resond to a question that was asked from someone that didn't understand my comment
> 
> Are you the only person that works for AF James?


You swerved my question. No im not the only person that works here but out of the two people who answer the calls here, Im the only one here you would have half a chance of having that kind of conversation with.

So Il ask you again. Where do you get your info, and when was our conversation?

James


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Can we please focus on the qualities of AW Desirable? That was the question in the OP and I am interested a lot in AW products so let's just focus there. That is the purpose of this thread I guess.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Flakey said:


> Can we please focus on the qualities of AW Desirable? That was the question in the OP and I am interested a lot in AW products so let's just focus there. That is the purpose of this thread I guess.


Yeah not a problem

"It hasn't got none" glad we've cleared that up

Thanks


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Auto Finesse said:


> And you know this how?
> 
> Id love to know where some people get their info from, I don't seem to remember this "blunt" conversation we had, but by all means give us a call, we are easy to get in touch with
> 
> James


:lol:

It only becomes a 'touchy subject' when people have no idea and give out false information about af

This post pretty much says it all ...


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Auto Finesse said:


> You swerved my question. No im not the only person that works here but out of the two people who answer the calls here, Im the only one here you would have half a chance of having that kind of conversation with.
> 
> So Il ask you again. Where do you get your info, and when was our conversation?
> 
> James


I didn't swerve any question and I didn't say I called either, I'm not entering into a public debate to be perfectly honest, the comments have been also been deleted, I didn't wish to bring up the subject, indeed it was not me that initiated it



Flakey said:


> Can we please focus on the qualities of AW Desirable? That was the question in the OP and I am interested a lot in AW products so let's just focus there. That is the purpose of this thread I guess.


Good man :thumb:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Angelwax Desirable is simply an excellent value for money wax, that for me delivers everything I want and need from a wax, easy one and off, smells fantastic and leaves a lovely wet look, the beading is not bad either. In my opinion, for £60 you can't go wrong.


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Here's a pic for the op, looking at your avatar it looks like you have a black car.

Here's a few pics of my sons car with Angelwax Desirable on it. Easy to use, nice and glossy. Win-win.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

DPG87 said:


> I didn't swerve any question and I didn't say I called either, I'm not entering into a public debate to be perfectly honest, the comments have been also been deleted, I didn't wish to bring up the subject, indeed it was not me that initiated it


Its not a matter of who initiated what, you made a fairly large statement regarding my company and so I'm (with in my rights I might add) asking you to clarify the time, place and circumstance this took place.

You did swerve the question (twice now) so again I quote : _I know this because I have been as blunt as a butter knife with both of these companies and asked them direct and got broadly the same answer_ and I ask the same question again: when was this conversation? and by what means did it occur if not by phone? by email perhaps? maybe at an event? Who from my company was it with? there's not many of us here (we're a relatively small business) so il narrow it down pretty quick. Thats of course if as you say, it did happen.

You can't expect to make those kind of statements and not be prepared to get called out on them by the person your accusing.


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

nichol4s said:


> IMO it's very misleading it's not desire although half of the brain less twits think it is, is it any good I didn't rate the sample I had that highly certainly not as good as the "real desire" but then again it's half the price..
> 
> Buy it try sell it on


Brainless twits?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Auto Finesse said:


> Its not a matter of who initiated what, you made a fairly large statement regarding my company and so I'm (with in my rights I might add) asking you to clarify the time, place and circumstance this took place.
> 
> You did swerve the question (twice now) so again I quote : _I know this because I have been as blunt as a butter knife with both of these companies and asked them direct and got broadly the same answer_ and I ask the same question again: when was this conversation? and by what means did it occur if not by phone? by email perhaps? maybe at an event? Who from my company was it with? there's not many of us here (we're a relatively small business) so il narrow it down pretty quick. Thats of course if as you say, it did happen.
> 
> You can't expect to make those kind of statements and not be prepared to get called out on them by the person your accusing.


Sorry to the op but I would just like to ask this 1 question. James please can you let us know what is the crack with desire. Is it desirable? Have u just copied aw product? That way all this speculation can be put to rest. I for one am sick of reading threads with people saying how af products are just rebranded products. Yet they never have proof of this. Just speculation.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Sorry to the op but I would just like to ask this 1 question. James please can you let us know what is the crack with desire. Is it desirable? Have u just copied aw product? That way all this speculation can be put to rest. I for one am sick of reading threads with people saying how af products are just rebranded products. Yet they never have proof of this. Just speculation.


Auto finesse posted in the past that yes, products are rebranded but they are improved before being sold on.

You can not just buy the same product in another bottle, there are changes that have been made to improve them after being tested by af as detailers themselves 

And tbh, I wouldn't buy the bulk because number one there wouldn't be place to store and number 2, af are the best company going for customer service imo


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Sorry to the op but I would just like to ask this 1 question. James please can you let us know what is the crack with desire. Is it desirable? Have u just copied aw product? That way all this speculation can be put to rest. I for one am sick of reading threads with people saying how af products are just rebranded products. Yet they never have proof of this. Just speculation.


I think that questions already been answered by those who have tried both products, and to most that will mean more than it coming from me but to clarify no they are not the same.

Its always been speculation or rumour, people going on what someone told someone else, that's why Im making the point here with DPG87 saying he's had this conversation with us, its damaging to our reputation as it makes us look flakey, when in fact anyone who has dealt with us would know different.

James



Kimo73 said:


> Auto finesse posted in the past that yes, products are rebranded but they are improved before being sold on.
> 
> You can not just buy the same product in another bottle, there are changes that have been made to improve them after being tested by af as detailers themselves
> 
> And tbh, I wouldn't buy the bulk because number one there wouldn't be place to store and number 2, af are the best company going for customer service imo


It does seem I have to keep defending our selves against the same claims here your right, Is not quite as simple as "rebranding" thats when you simply change the name, label and packaging, we do play a hand in our development of our products, to make things a little easier iv simply copy and pasted an earlier reply from my self from a similar thread:

_Whilst I rarely venture out of our own Auto Finesse section these days on to threads about our products, simply in respect for people to have a fair un-influenced discussion about them, I'd just like to set the record straight on this one, and stop people getting too carried away with their wild assumptions and unsupported theories, this sort of thread has come up before about our products with pretty much the same people saying the same things back then too.

Our products are all designed and developed by us in conjunction with a variety of chemical formulators suppliers and manufactures, and whilst we don't play a hand in mixing every single one our selves, we do a lot more than some people realise, or than some would want to have you believe. Many customers and even members of this very forum have been to our factory and seen exactly what we do, we don't hide, disguise or try to mislead anyone in to thinking anything other than what it is, there are certain products we do make in house and there are some we out source the manufacture of for many varying reasons. But the one point I'd like to make very clear is we play a huge part in the R&D of our products, each and every product in our range is designed & developed by us, and made to our exact unique specification exclusively for us, usually after many tweaks and revisions to formulations after real world and controlled environment tests. Our main field of expertise is the hands on use of these types of product and thats what we channel in to everything we bring to market.

If you can get Citrus Power from another brand do it, but you can't.
If you can get our waxes from another supplier go for it, but again I can assure you that you can't nor will you be able to.
Snow foam, wheel cleaner, detail spray, interior detailer, tyre gel, I can go on and on through the range, whilst you may be able to get something remotely similar to one of our products from another brand/supplier you can't get our product in someone else's pot, jar or bottle.

We don't put anyones arm behind their back to make them buy our products, we simply have our offering, and we offer a good package at a fair price backed up with good customer service and down to earth detailing advise from people who actually understand detailing._

If you would like to see the original post this was from please follow this link: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=309348&page=8

James


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Auto Finesse said:


> I think that questions already been answered by those who have tried both products, and to most that will mean more than it coming from me but to clarify no they are not the same.
> 
> Its always been speculation or rumour, people going on what someone told someone else, that's why Im making the point here with DPG87 saying he's had this conversation with us, its damaging to our reputation as it makes us look flakey, when in fact anyone who has dealt with us would know different.
> 
> ...


Sorry James, that's basically what I was trying to say but in a shorter way 

I'm not slating af, I use most of the range, I have done since you were just starting out and will continue to carry on in the future because you offer these good prices and excellent products


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

k4ith said:


> Brainless twits?


Wow that's nice you changed the colours :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Regardless weather the two wax's are diffrent or the same James you lost your credibility over the limited desire run saga, no matter what you say the fact of the matter is you lost the trust and faith of a lot of people.
When greedy companies put profits before customers,that's just a recipe for a major back lash ,you brought it upon yourself now take it like a man,stop being defensive and start building the bridges you burnt.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Such a shame that a thread that was meant to talk about the qualities of a great wax like Desirable has been ruined. Won't be the last time I suspect, just my opinion.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

suspal said:


> Regardless weather the two wax's are diffrent or the same James you lost your credibility over the limited desire run saga, no matter what you say the fact of the matter is you lost the trust and faith of a lot of people.
> When greedy companies put profits before customers,that's just a recipe for a major back lash ,you brought it upon yourself now take it like a man,stop being defensive and start building the bridges you burnt.


Im not getting in to a keyboard war with you, I'm simply putting a stop to these people who keep talking rubbish about us without any information or proof, its simply speculation - what they think they know or what they heard from someone else.

The Desire LTD to production thing doesn't really come in to it here. Its not what was being discussed or has it even been mentioned, until now, by you. That again is something I have explained many times.



AndyA4TDI said:


> Such a shame that a thread that was meant to talk about the qualities of a great wax like Desirable has been ruined. Won't be the last time I suspect, just my opinion.


I agree and it really wasn't my intention to send this thread off this way, but maybe if the people who produced the product in question could stick to selling it on the back of their own good name, reputation, and quality products rather than trying to ride on the back of ours it wouldn't be this way. It would also help if people didn't keep saying its the same when its clearly not (as has been proved so many times)

James


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

So since desire and desirable are different. 

Are you saying you never have or used angelwax to manufacture 2 products for you? 

If you haven't why do angelwax labels hint other wise? 

Have you took action against them? If not why not? 

Isn't this harming your business? Personally I would be taking action against them if there so called rumour is just made up? 

And just to say I use products from both company's. 

Just wondering.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Such a shame that a thread that was meant to talk about the qualities of a great wax like Desirable has been ruined. Won't be the last time I suspect, just my opinion.


Totally agree and I apologise to the op. But I had to ask a question just to get it out in the open to clear things up. I wasnt aware of the other thread mentioned by kimo73.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

You've lost face what's the point of having a keyboard war with you,In my eyes you haven't any ethics and not man enough to put wrongs to rights.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Rascal_69 said:


> So since desire and desirable are different.
> 
> Are you saying you never have or used angelwax to manufacture 2 products for you?
> 
> ...


Thats not something we are at liberty to discuss here (for obvious reasons) but if you look around you for that most recent product you are referring too you might find its gone.

Think about it this way chaps, do you really think we would still be doing business with a company that attacks us this way?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Anyway given the choice I'd go with desirable and give my custom to a reputable company that I can and could trust. :thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Anyway.....back to what was asked by the op! Yes Angelwax desirable is very easy to use and can be layered.As the pic's others have posted show, you can get a great finish. Can't comment on desire as haven't used it.


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

PLZ guys lets not fight oVer a bit wax eh...scared to post agin in case ww3 breaks out 

PEACE 
N LOVE !

THNX FER INFO ..CHEEERS..


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Other qualities of desirable are

It's purple and wax


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Auto Finesse said:


> Its not a matter of who initiated what, you made a fairly large statement regarding my company and so I'm (with in my rights I might add) asking you to clarify the time, place and circumstance this took place.
> 
> You did swerve the question (twice now) so again I quote : _I know this because I have been as blunt as a butter knife with both of these companies and asked them direct and got broadly the same answer_ and I ask the same question again: when was this conversation? and by what means did it occur if not by phone? by email perhaps? maybe at an event? Who from my company was it with? there's not many of us here (we're a relatively small business) so il narrow it down pretty quick. Thats of course if as you say, it did happen.
> 
> You can't expect to make those kind of statements and not be prepared to get called out on them by the person your accusing.


Once again I haven't swerved any question, you asked a question to which you already knew the answer, the reason why you knew the answer is because you quoted my original post in which the answer was found, you then decided to ask, what was at best, a pointless rethorical question when I had already provided said information, you then asked a series of other "questions" - questions being in inverted commas due to the fact that they were leaning more towards assumptions than questions, why would I repeat what I had already stated? For your benefit? Lol give yersel peace

Unfortunately I didn't take the time to get the persons name, I was sort of busy for formalities, and if you read my post again, I didn't accuse anyone of anyone  have I accused of you slander? Have I accused you of theft of a product? I stated that both waxes were different so how could I possibly be saying you had "stolen" a wax from another company and claimed it as your own? I'm intrigued to know how I have done wrong here?

Let me rephrase the meaning of my post in nice words for you James...

I had a few conversations with a few people at a few different companies, the information I was given, that btw you have not denied, is that the original run of 20 pots of desire came from AW, I then went on to say that AF then decided they wanted to mass produce the wax and so went elsewhere and had it mass produced by another company (and again as I said it was a different wax to the desirable sold by AW) and sold it under the label Autofinesse Desire for £120 a pot

Please elaborate as to where my accusations are? I've even stated that, if that information is correct, AF did not know the original formula of the wax and so had it made elsewhere, meaning it couldn't be he same wax

I do believe however you swerved rather a lot of Rascal's questions above, almost borders on hypocritical.....


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Anyway.....back to what was asked by the op! Yes Angelwax desirable is very easy to use and can be layered.As the pic's others have posted show, you can get a great finish. Can't comment on desire as haven't used it.


One thing I would say about the desirable is that I'd probably do a panel at a time, I've found if you do the whole car then go back it's a bit "grabby" nothing major, but takes away the ease of use a bit!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Just to remind everybody, this below was the question asked by the OP !!, i have underlined his queries in case anyone missed it



Jade Warrior said:


> I looked on the website after this wax has been voted for, there is no info on what the qualities are and what col does it suit best? apart from it lasts 5 months, can you layer it etc ? Is it easy to use?
> Any samples avail ? 45quid is Into exp range, looks good by votes here but just wondering...!
> Most important is it v v wet look on black.? vs R222 I doubt it...


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

DPG87 said:


> Please elaborate as to where my accusations are?
> 
> I do believe however you swerved rather a lot of Rascal's questions above, almost borders on hypocritical.....


Well you back tracked and edited your posts, but luckily I already quoted them (see earlier in this thread) here's the part that Im still not sitting comfortably with.



> _I know this because I have been as blunt as a butter knife with both of these companies and asked them direct and got broadly the same answer_
> 
> 
> > You are clearly accusing us of making a statement.
> ...


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Just to let everyone know, I've found my sample and sending it out to the OP


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

V3nom said:


> Just to let everyone know, I've found my sample and sending it out to the OP


Nice one mate, very generous.


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Auto Finesse said:


> Well you back tracked and edited your posts, but luckily I already quoted them (see earlier in this thread) here's the part that Im still not sitting comfortably with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Funny how angelw keeps viewing the thread but has nothing to say!! What would you say the qualities of desirable are......


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

DPG87 said:


> If you read my post again what I said was that the original pots were given and then because of the quality of the wax AF decided they wanted to release under the label "desire" however not knowing the formula for the wax had their own made up and sold, I did not say that desirable and desire were one in the same, I said that the original pots sent out were desirable I did not then say that desire as released was the same wax, therefore having seen both, my preference IMO is desirable, would you like it broken down any further or does that suffice?[/I]
> 
> I back tracked and edited my posts? Lol For spelling mistakes because like the vast majority of people on here I'm a bit OCD, so when I seen an error I corrected it lol don't flatter yourself, in all honesty to me business is business, so say the original 20 pots came from AW, then you wanted to mass produce, it's a different wax, it's not really copyright, yes it would've meant you'd screwed over another manufacturer but your in the market to make money, you seen an opportunity and you took it that wouldn't bother me because like I said business is business, but instead you are absolutely determined to swerve the questions at every opportunity and you HIDE the truth, what that truth is, you will know, but you can't share it - why? So why should I justify your questions and tell you when I spoke to one of the AF representatives?
> 
> ...


Personally I think Iv answered enough of your questions and yet your still to answer the only one iv asked of you, the reason being? You won't tell us so il make my own assumption: because you haven't talked to any of us here and your relaying what you have been told from someone else.

James


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

nichol4s said:


> Funny how angelw keeps viewing the thread but has nothing to say!! What would you say the qualities of desirable are......


Why should they not keep an eye on the thread, the original question was about Desirable, lets not forget. Not their fault the thread went off on one, again.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Why should they not keep an eye on the thread, the original question was about Desirable, lets not forget. Not their fault the thread went off on one, again.


As it's there wax they would have the answers!!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

nichol4s said:


> As it's there wax they would have the answers!!


I could be way off the mark, but as they're not paid up sponsors of DW perhaps they are not permitted to?


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

nichol4s said:


> As it's there wax they would have the answers!!


I suspect they have far too much sense to get drawn into a debate on a public forum and who could blame them. Andy


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Natalie said:


> I could be way off the mark, but as they're not paid up sponsors of DW perhaps they are not permitted to?


This could be another reason.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Did everyone miss my post !


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Auto Finesse said:


> Personally I think Iv answered enough of your questions and yet your still to answer the only one iv asked of you, the reason being? You won't tell us so il make my own assumption: because you haven't talked to any of us here and your relaying what you have been told from someone else.
> 
> James


You make that "clever" assumption then Jamesy boy but you've answered "hee haw" of my questions or indeed anyone else's questions so it's a bit odd that you make that statement but if you think you have that's nice for you

Back on topic if I may...

I hope the OP gets on well with the desirable and puts up a review wit pics


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Natalie said:


> I could be way off the mark, but as they're not paid up sponsors of DW perhaps they are not permitted to?


You could have a point there!


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'd save up and buy Desire. 

Awesome wax and can be had in ther personal sales section for a bargin price!


Joe


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

Guys, 

I have just read through this thread and I am going to make a couple of comments. 

I am really surprised that there seems to be so much malice against Auto Finesse and I have also noticed that there is a couple of other traders that receive equal amounts of malice. James has done nothing but support this forum and many other forums as well. Auto Finesse also offer the weekly Waxathon where all you guys (who use AF products) could be winning a prize. He helps out with tech support on products and also is an active member of the forum. I simply dont understand why you guys would post in the way you do. If you dont like Autofinesse or their products simply move on to another post or thread.

Secondly, the moderators and admin of this site have had a discussion with regards the above and we simply will not put up with users making accusations at any company without facts to back them up. Should this be the case as it has in this thread we will not hesitate to give out infractions and bans. 

DW Chief


----------

